# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Robot >  Syntec Robot

## syntecvietnam

*CÔNG TY TNHH CÔNG NGHỆ SYNTEC VIỆT NAM được thành lập năm 2017*
    Công ty TNHH Công nghệ Syntec Việt Nam là chuyên gia trong ngành bộ điều khiển máy tính công nghiệp của máy CNC sau thời gian dài nghiên cứu phát triển. Syntec với 100% vốn về công nghệ bộ điều khiển được đầu tư, đổi mới liên tục cả phần cứng và phần mềm. Công ty liên tục đầu tư để mở rộng thị trường Trung Quốc, Đài Loan trong nhiều năm nay và bây giờ trở thành 1 trong những thương hiệu chuyên nghiệp có tầm ảnh hưởng trong ngành bộ điều khiển máy tính công nghiệp ở Châu Á.
    Syntec kinh doanh bao gồm nhiều loại bộ điều khiển trong lĩnh vực máy tiện, máy phay, và máy chuyên dụng. Với kỹ năng sáng tạo cũng như các ứng dụng giá trị gia tăng, và dịch vụ hoàn chỉnh, Syntec trở thành công ty đáng tin cậy nhất trong ngành. Ngoài danh tiếng về bộ điều khiển máy công cụ, Syntec mở rộng kinh doanh sang các giải pháp servo trục chính, động cơ tuyến tính, động cơ trực tiếp, robot và các sản phẩm tự động hóa để đáp ứng nhu cầu trong ngành công nghiệp tự động hóa. Đến thời đại "Công nghiệp 4.0", công ty cũng tích hợp các nguồn lực để nắm bắt các cơ hội đang nổi lên trong hy vọng để hoàn thành mục tiêu tầm nhìn - Dịch vụ kỹ thuật đáng tin cậy.
Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ: Mr Thọ: 0938332829.

----------

